# more the 16 groups



## hamba (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi

I've run into a limit on freebsd, I'm running a samba server where I'm a member of almost every group and I've noticed that when I'm added to more then 16 groups I can't login anymore.
I'm running FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE

The problem lies here from my google searches

```
# sysctl -a|grep group
kern.ngroups: 16
```

I've even tried to add kern.ngroups="64" to my /boot/loader.conf and rebooted but its still only 16.

Can anyone tell me how I can get around this limit please

Thanks
hamba


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 26, 2009)

You can't for the moment. Use ACL's or a more sane shared group concept.

Work is being done to make this setting dynamic.


----------



## hamba (Feb 27, 2009)

So far I am the only user affected by this limit, once I have other users that's getting to that many groups I'll rethink my shared group concept.
Thanks for the link, I do hope that they can fix this soon.


----------

